
Xamarin Acquires Petzold - ot
http://blog.xamarin.com/xamarin-acquires-petzold/
======
frik
Programming Windows 5th edition (1998, 1400pages) still stands in my
bookshelf. It's still relevant for Win32 development.

------
sytelus
I could not thank Petzold enough for writing Annotated Turing book. If you
ever wondered what Alan Turing's seminal paper meant _in depth_ but with
friendliness warmer than "for dummies" book, give it a try.

------
mkal_tsr
It's a shame their Indie plan doesn't include Visual Studio support, without
that there is way less value as a developer imo (and at $1k/yr still steep for
their business plan).

~~~
Deusdies
One day. One day I hope Xamarin will find a different financing model, or like
you said include VS support in their indie plan. It's just far too expensive
right now.

~~~
je42
Yeah. Also, I find it very sad that you cannot even try the Forms API before
buying the suite. Their model only works for companies / individuals that
don't care about the pricing.

~~~
jbigelow76
Did they get rid of the eval period (30 day money back guarantee is not the
same as an eval period) when they switched to a monthly subscription model?

Edit: the trial is mentioned in the extended FAQ
[http://xamarin.com/faq#pricing](http://xamarin.com/faq#pricing)

One thing I didn't realize was that it any app built with the trial version
can only be used for a 24 period. My plan was to build a LOB app, get my
company to see the value in it and then have them purchase the full license.
The 24 hour window makes that really difficult.

------
rayiner
Xamarin Studio is a really awesome product that doesn't get enough love
because of anti-MS sentiment.

~~~
yulaow
Well not having a linux working version ( at least of xamarin.android) is not
helping to fight back that sentiment

~~~
mands
That is true. I have a Xamarin plan for use with Visual Studio for developing
mobile apps in F#.

However I'm just keep running into stumbling blocks and general frustration
developing in Windows, having switched from 10yrs of Linux purely for VS. With
the general improvements in Mono and the open sourcing of F# I'd love to use
them all together on Linux and take advantage of the greater OSS developer
ecosystem there.

Monodevelop/Xamarin Studio is fine for development, more so with the newly-
added split-view, and the F# support is pretty much on a par with VS these
days, but without Xamarin.Android/iOS support I simply can't move.

Maybe I should suck it up and buy a Mac instead.

~~~
sandyarmstrong
> Maybe I should suck it up and buy a Mac instead.

That is definitely the more comfortable migration path for users coming from a
Linux background.

------
CHY872
Code is a great, great book. Thank you Petzold.

